# Buying a used skidsteer



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Im looking to purchase a used Cat Skidsteer 246 w/ cab heat, cab cover.... Machine will be used to load mulch and possiably snow removal. Anyone have any advice for what to look for in a used machine. I will probally buy a 2002-2003 with low hrs 300-600 hrs. I know u should buy a machine thats not had a hammer on it ... is there anything else to take into account.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Has it been greased regularly? How about oil, hydraulic oil and filter changes? Do they have receipts to back these up? Will the tires need replacing? Are the fluids topped up etc.? You can usually tell who looks after their stuff and who just pressure washed it yesterday to make it look good. Spend some time looking at everything like cylinders and hoses for leaks. Run the machine and listen for any strange noises (engine, running gear) and see if it has the power it should. Like I said before a pos should make it self obvious.


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

From my experience a cat is very expensive to maintain and as far as I'm concerned your paying for the name although the servo controls are nice.I would personally go for a case 75XT it is not to small but yet not to big.The case has cummins power and is reasonably cheap to look after.I have been lucky enough to have demo'd a 246 CAt and I would prefer the case but I have been in Case skidsteer's for the last 6 years but I have ran almost all of them out there.But if the Cat is what you want then ya like badranman said check all that stuff out.Most skidsteers will be pretty tired around 4000 hours so the machine your checking out is just broke in...If that 246 needs tires already it has been worked excessivly.I can get about 1300 hours out of a set of rubber.And I peel ashphalt/concrete dig hard almost every day.It see's quite abit of abuse.Just my opinion hope I didn't start a brand war here  ...Anyhow good luck with your decision


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

Why buy, Rent. Don't sound like u have enough work to have a machine. Seems more of a "something to say I have"


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

brandranman hit about all the points for that age of a machine.
Question why is it for sale?
Check and make sure the no one has a lean aginst it. (your bank can do that) and it is paid for before you put down any money. If they have no supporting paperwork then I would wounder is it is theres to sell.
Brands? don't mater as long as you like it and as long as there is a supporting dealer close by. With that few of hours the paint shouldn't even be scrached. no leaks. good tires. 
I always buy used in equipment and have never gotten a bad piece Just some better then others.

Good luck and let us know how it works out. also post pictures.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Is there anything i can look for on a skidsteer that would show signs of a hammer being used on it ??


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

not with that few hours on it. over 1000 hours look for loose pins and cracks ware the welds are on the lift arms.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the renting idea. Because if it breaks you call and they send you a new one. Hertz rents for about $430 a 7 day week.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

im not a renter!! Im a buyer !!


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well now that that's cleared up......................


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

fyi,

in our area, the bobcat dealer gets $1500/month to rent the smallest one (a 463).

I think 150 a day was the the other number. And no, I didn't rent it!


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

i bought my 863 used from a dealer in PA for 17000. I was going to lease a new one but on a 3 year note it is paid for in the first month for the year. my only complaint is my [email protected]@ hurts from the foot controls on the bucket. next time hand controls and a 2 speed. (also go with a big bucket 7'+)


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I got a used 975 Bobcat (not made any more) out of CA. for $6500 and with a little paint and 2 new seals I will have less the $7500 in it. with a 9' bucket in the winter it will take approx. 7 days to pay for itself, or maybe 15 days in the summer. it is a 2 speed and will handle that 9' bucket all day in high range.
I have 2 other 975's and 1 I have had for 23 years. paid $25,000 with 1000 hours on it and it brings twice that much in every year. I must say for the investment the return on these has been better then any other piece of equipment I have ever owned other then a plow and sander. and they require very little maintenance


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

I found a Cat246A with 400 hours with cab/cab heat/light material bucket/reg bucket for about 22,500 (not a 2 speed) Would that be a bad deal? This machine was a repoed machine. The tires dont look to be in the greatest shape. Is it common for the rear tires to be chewed up pretty quick on a cat? Ive heard Cat tires are crap... is this true? If for some reason this machine did have a hammer on it could it really do that much damage in less then 400 hours ?


----------



## tom 300 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am also a big fan of Case skid loaders and think the 75XT is about the best all around machine.I have heard good things about the Cats as well but they are a couple bucks more than the Case.I would suggest picking up an Equipment Trader if you haven't already and check some prices in it.There are always Ritchie brothers auctions and they have one tomorrow and Wed. in Morris you can see a lineup of skid loaders on their website rbauction.com.I also see at the end of the month they are going to be right by you auctioning off all of Harry Kuhn's stuff since they have decided to go out of business.If you do go with the Cat you can get it serviced in Elburn as I think the rental yard there is now a Cat dealer.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

trying to post a pic


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I ran myself nuts looking for a used, good condition SS. I even drove 150 miles one way with the trailer to purchase a so-called superb condition SS. It was run hard with 450 hours on it. Needless to say I drove home with out it.
I wish you luck but it seems that too find one a year or so old with lower hours doesn't save you much here in this area. I decided to go shopping for a new one and wanted good local service without spending $30k. My local Bobcat dealer was great and his price was even better. I got my 2005 S185 turbo for $23k. I got the cab with heat, low profile bucket, high flow hydraulics, counterweights, alarm package,suspension seat and the severe duty tires.
I would shop around before jumping into anything, just my opinion though.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

yea it is difficult to find a good used machine


----------



## LBailey (Feb 28, 2005)

When we buy used we always have the oil tested, check under the machine see if its beat up, drive it around see if its loose make sure there is no noise from the chains look at all welds!! make sure the bucket is not wore out on the bottom, if your using it for plowing buy a Cat the heating system is alot better.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Heres the new machine !! Its a Cat 246 w/cab and heat. 378 hours on it....


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice machine, looks like you're going to need some tires soon huh?


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

It does need a new set of tires.. especially the rear tires!... Ive heard the cat ones are not the best... Anyone know what brand of tire i should get to replace these ?


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck with the new machine!! The cat does look impressive.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks... its a great machine... very happy with my purchase !! Now i have to make some money with it !!!!!! payup


----------

